# New Donkey!



## Hmenz (Jan 31, 2013)

We finally received our new rescue donkey today! He was delivered to the farm this afternoon around 4:00. Trailers well and is a big sweetheart. His name was Elvis but i changed to Jethro (Aka, Jett or Jeth) Once let into the pasture with Indy (My 20 year old appaloosa mare) They INSTANTLY (and i mean instantly!) Became inseparable. I've never seen Indy warm up to any horse that quick.It literally took them 10-15 minutes to figure out things before they started touching noses and staying by each others sides. I was quite amazed actually.

Anyway, His personality is WAY different than i expected. I never owned a donkey before and thought he would be this, stubborn, mean little man that tormented me but kept the predators away from the farm but, he is completely opposite. He loves to cuddle and gains trust quickly. His favorite thing to do is rest his head on your shoulder and lean a tiny bit on you. So far he can handle all sorts of things/noise. He's a little scared of brushes and hay being thrown around. or me throwing a blanket around Indy.

Pictures:








Jeth and Indy.








He's one handsome man.








Big ol' ears.








Indy's actually able to relax while Jethro keeps her save and sound from the big bad mix of dogs.








Look! Two asses!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Two spotted Asses as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG WHAT A CUTE DONKEY!!!!!!!  And a lovely horse there too!

Congrats!


----------



## Hmenz (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks! He's sure a special little guy with a huge personality! And Indy's lost her shine since shes about a million


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Sigh I so want a donk!!! :-(. But thanks for sharing yours with us


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Soo cute, love your horse too


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a cute long-earred feller!
How old is he? Were you able to get much in the way of history on him? It sounds like your mare is happy for the company...and he is smart enough to appreciate a pretty lady when he sees one.


----------



## Hmenz (Jan 31, 2013)

Jett is a little older than four so he's pretty young. We dont have much history. Actually, the rescue place we got Indy from had him. We were talking to the lady about a new friend for her and she mentioned Jethro. We went and seen him and I fell in love. He walked right up to me and gave me a big shove, then unzipped my jacket! Heck of a personality he has.

Anywho, The lady told us he was handed over because the people were moving and sadly couldn't take Jett with them. Sad story but honestly, im glad we got him. And Indy is in LOVE with him. I took him out of the pasture to see how well his manners were and Indy didnt like it at all. She paced and snorted and whinnied. They already have a connection and it's been only two days.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww...how cute. Have fun w/him!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

awwwwww too cute!!!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

congrats! He's super cute. Donkeys are extreamly loving & smart. Have fun with him.


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Both of them are so cute!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww how cute they both are


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new equine friend! We have a mini Jenny named Dusty that we love. I can't live without her sweet snuggles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's so cute! Your horse is very beautiful too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to the world of donkey lovin'! I have a donkey that is the same age as your Indy (by the way, I have an Indy also!), and he likes to snuggle the same as your new guy. They are the sweetest, cutest, most full of character equines!


----------



## Hmenz (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is sure a bundle of fluff,love and Fun! He will rest his head right on my shoulder and let me give him a big hug. He also loves to race with me in the pasture. I'm so glad we decided to get him and not another horse.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of our Dusty Donk, Queen of her domain!


----------

